# Help!!!



## carmyn (Mar 8, 2014)

I have been feeding these two feral pigeons for almost a year now, they come every morning for food, never missed a day, i am having to move away in a months time, i put an add on Trademe which is NZ equivalent to Ebay, i found a person who could look after them, I dropped them off today to their new home, but now i am having second thoughts, i think i would be ok about the whole situation, if the aviary was clean and not so run down and he had a place for them to perch like a ledge or a box for them to sleep in, he has many birds, but her breeds canaries and i freaked out a little when he took me into the room where all the canaries were, just cages of birds, i understand he is an old man, with little money, but the place was not clean, is this normal for breeders or aviary owners. now i am faced with whether to go back and take them and do it the natural way and slowly let them fend for themselves or to leave them there and trust that this man will let them out after 4 weeks. i am scared they will get sick, does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they are feral why are they being caught and caged now? go get the birds and release them back to where they were when they came for food. then reduced the feed a little at a time till there is no more feedings and they will go forage and be a pigeon or find another feeder.

also not to make you feel bad on purpose but you need to know a pair of pigeons prolly or could have young ones in a nest someplace if they are feral and living outdoors and come for feedings.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes, please go get them and return them. It was very sweet of you to worry about them, but they are wild, you were not their only food source and they know how to find more. As mentioned above they likely have babies somewhere so getting them back should be urgent.


----------



## carmyn (Mar 8, 2014)

They dont have babies thankfully, they havent had any in the time we have known them, they only ever come together and will spend hours preening, and lying around in the sun till they are hungry again, the male bird is a little old, they only live down the road in the big palm tree. We are getting them tomorrow to set them back into the wild, and will slowly reduce their food over 3 weeks, its really sad for me, i really like them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

carmyn said:


> They dont have babies thankfully, they havent had any in the time we have known them, they only ever come together and will spend hours preening, and lying around in the sun till they are hungry again, the male bird is a little old, they only live down the road in the big palm tree. We are getting them tomorrow to set them back into the wild, and will slowly reduce their food over 3 weeks, its really sad for me, i really like them.


It is quite possible without the handouts they won't sit in the sun all day and be out of shape but actually fly to forage and find food like they did before man decided they were helpless. flying distances and acting like a pigeon is good for their health and mind. 

Im not sure why you have to move, but Im sure it is sad to say goodbye to allot of things.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you are going to get them. They would be very unhappy caged, as they are feral birds. Just cut back and let them learn to be pigeons and find their food. They will be much happier.


----------

